# The perfect audax jacket?!



## DooBlood (13 Apr 2011)

What is the perfect audax jacket? What will folk be wearing on say a 600k? I guess I am after a lightweight, warm and cool jacket, that is windproof and waterproof?! I dunno. What do you folk recommend?


----------



## Amanda P (13 Apr 2011)

I've got one of these. 

It's a bit warm for mid-summer or southern Europe, but at any other time of year it pretty much does it all. As long as you're moving, it'll keep you warm in just about any weather, including rain. Buffalo say you must wear it next to the skin, but I wear a North Cape or Helly Hansen thermal underneath in winter, and it still works fine and is warm enough.

There's a yellow cycling version of it, but hardly anyone sells it. (Plus I prefer to be discreet when wild camping or looking for somewhere to pee).


----------



## yello (13 Apr 2011)

If you find the perfect one then please let us all know!

Seriously, there'll be a broad range of temperatures and conditions on a 600. You're riding through the night for starters. Weather conditions can change greatly in that time span. Personally, I think you've got to go for some carefully selected layers depending on the forecast and time of year. Gilets, arms warmers, leg warmers are god sends imho, plus a packable windproof. I'm a fan of merino baselayers too, as they perform well in the heat and the cold (with a decent windproof outer). Honestly, I don't think there is a single jacket that can do it all.


----------



## Fiona N (13 Apr 2011)

I'll second Yello on that - I can't conceive of there being a perfect jacket for all conditions even in the UK.

I'll probably use/carry something along the lines of:

merino vest (weight depending on the forecast as I'm happy to be a little cool rather than overheated), 
Shutt sportswool jersey (light coloured), 
very lightweight gilet, 
lightweight waterproof,
arm warmers,
lightweight 3/4 bibs (or possibly shorts + knee warmers, again depends what the forecast is)
windstopper overshoes (but I do have a serious problem with cold toes)

Probably worth noting that my intended 600 is Edinburgh-Preston-Edinburgh at the end of May. Any weather conditions, including snow over the high ground, could be involved so I definitely wouldn't start without a proper waterproof.


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> lightweight 3/4 bibs (or possibly shorts + knee warmers, again depends what the forecast is)



What bibs do you use, Fiona? I hate shorts and finding bibs for girls is a nightmare.

Sam


----------



## Fiona N (13 Apr 2011)

Hi Sam
My favourite ones are Gore (about 3 years old) but I've also got roubaix ones from Santini (bought in Mallorca) and some really lightweight ones from Odlo (again, a few years old).

There seems to be a bit more choice in 3/4 bibs but I've not got any short bibs so far.


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Hi Sam
> My favourite ones are Gore (about 3 years old) but I've also got roubaix ones from Santini (bought in Mallorca) and some really lightweight ones from Odlo (again, a few years old).
> 
> There seems to be a bit more choice in 3/4 bibs but I've not got any short bibs so far.



Thanks, I'll keep an eye out. These things have become so damn expensive. I'm still using a couple of pairs on On-One summer wieght bib 3/4 that I bought years ago. They're actually men's shorts, but they've been okay so far.

Sam


----------



## vorsprung (13 Apr 2011)

DooBlood said:


> What is the perfect audax jacket? What will folk be wearing on say a 600k? I guess I am after a lightweight, warm and cool jacket, that is windproof and waterproof?! I dunno. What do you folk recommend?


pretty similar to Fiona N I would take

SS jersey
SS base
Gore WS arm warmers
Gore WS Gilet
bibshorts
Gore WS leg warmers
Gore Oxygen IV coat

WS is "windstopper", wind proof fabric. I am a Gore Bikewear fan, but I'm sure any brand would do. For the recent Elenith 300 I did this instead

SS top
Assos Intermediate LS top
Gore WS Gilet
bibshorts
Gore Action WS bibtights
Gore Oxygen IV coat

I didn't use the coat or the bibtights. The SS jersey doubled as a base layer but it was so hot in the day I used it on it's own. Early on I had the LS top and the SS jersey and the Gilet on

There is no one garment that is a "lightweight, warm and cool jacket, that is windproof and waterproof"


----------



## al-fresco (13 Apr 2011)

Uncle Phil said:


> I've got one of these.
> 
> It's a bit warm for mid-summer or southern Europe, but at any other time of year it pretty much does it all. As long as you're moving, it'll keep you warm in just about any weather, including rain. Buffalo say you must wear it next to the skin, but I wear a North Cape or Helly Hansen thermal underneath in winter, and it still works fine and is warm enough.



A Buffalo Mountain Shirt - what a brilliant idea! I bought one in the 1980s and it was great for hill walking - never thought to try it on a bike... It *must* be still around here somewhere...

Al


----------



## DooBlood (14 Apr 2011)

Thanks all for your advice, suggestions etc. Expensive game this cycling lark. I have opted for the following: a ss top, a scott ls top (I own these items already, like the assos ls but canny afford it), have spent just under £30 on a pearl izumi ws gilet (cheap and looks ace - from parker international), bib shorts, can't afford ws tights so will wear my skins under bibs and a running tight on top ig gets cold. I have a crappy altura windproof/waterproof jacket - is heavy but will have to suffice. I will take a buff or 2, and use silk socks and vest for extra warmth.  Maybe add newspaper if all else fails. Why am I so poor?


----------



## Tynan (14 Apr 2011)

Layers always work, ride faster after that to stay warm


----------



## YahudaMoon (15 Apr 2011)

Tudor Sports cycling jackets are a classic. there cycliings best kept secret and the design ain't changed for something like 40 year. Everyones raving about em at the mo. There havin a bit of a big come back.


----------



## YahudaMoon (15 Apr 2011)

Try before you buy though as there a race fit and very long lasting


----------



## yello (15 Apr 2011)

They do look very 'retro'. Personally, I reckon I'd find that neck ribbing a pain; I reckon it'd strangle me!


----------



## jay clock (15 Apr 2011)

Which Tudor jacket is that? I cannot see it on their site.

Most of their products are 70% cotton which puts me off. I used to have jackets/jerseys like that 25 years ago and they were sweaty as hell


----------



## ACS (15 Apr 2011)

jay clock said:


> Which Tudor jacket is that? I cannot see it on their site.
> 
> Most of their products are 70% cotton which puts me off. I used to have jackets/jerseys like that 25 years ago and they were sweaty as hell



I was thinking the very same thing. First generation boil-in-the-bag cycling attire.


----------



## Fiona N (15 Apr 2011)

Yes - I'm not taken with 70% cotton - presumably the 'fleece' on the inside of a woven nylon outer. Sounds like a recipe for a damp inner layer.

If it was 70% wool with nylon, I'd be more enthusiastic


----------

